# المساعدة في مشروع تخرج كاميرا مراقبة



## بدر الدجا (25 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم المساعدة 
المشروع هو عبارة عن ارسال الفيديومن كمرة مراقبة عن طريق وحدات الانترنت الاسلكي wireless access point واستقبال الاشارات على التلفزيون 


كمرة المراقبة تخرج اشارات av تماثلية 


في واقع الحال نستطيع وصل الكمرة بالتلفزيون عن طريق الكابلات وتعرض الصورة بدون مشاكل وفي هذا المشروع نريد استخدام wireless access point في نقل اشارة الفيديو التماثلى الى التلفزيون

وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## mahmoud awd (26 يوليو 2011)

المشكلع عندك فين بالظبط ولا انتا بتجمع معلومات ولا اية بالظبط


----------



## acer.7 (2 أغسطس 2011)

وين المشكلة انت لازم ترسل اشارة الكاميرة ولابد من يكون عندك جهاز استقبال


----------

